# صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر



## فراشة مسيحية (29 فبراير 2008)

*يتبـــــــــــــــــــــع *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

















































*ها .. عجبوكوا 
*​*
*


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

اكيد يا فراشه جمال جدا
تسلم ايدك يا سكر​


----------



## maream samir (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

*ميرسى ليكى يا احلى فراشة فى الدنياا
بجد حلويين جداا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
:Love_Mailbox:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*



بنت الفادى قال:


> اكيد يا فراشه جمال جدا​
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا سكر
> ​




*الله يسلمك حبيبتي*
*ميرسي لردك الجميل* :flowers:​


maream samir قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى يا احلى فراشة فى الدنياا*​
> 
> *بجد حلويين جداا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*
> ...




*ميرسي يا مريوم حبيبتي* :flowers:​


----------



## استفانوس (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

في غاية الروعة
تسلم ايدك
دائما تتحفينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sameh7610 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

*بصراحة روعة
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## كارلوس جون (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

حلوين اوي يا فراشة احنا المفروض نسميكي ملكة الجليتور
هههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*



استفانوس قال:


> في غاية الروعة
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> دائما تتحفينا ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي كتييييير*
*استاذ استفانوس* 
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


sameh7610 قال:


> *بصراحة روعة*
> *ربنا يعوضك*


*ميرسي ليك على الرد الجميل* 
*ربنا يباركك*



كارلوس جون قال:


> حلوين اوي يا فراشة احنا المفروض نسميكي ملكة الجليتور​​
> 
> هههه​



*هههههههههه*
*او مجنونة الجليتور :mus13:*
*ميرسي يا كارلوس على ردك الحلو كتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## fadisss (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

اكثر من رائع الرب يبارك فيك


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

حلوين اوى يا رووم بجد ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*



ميرنا قال:


> حلوين اوى يا رووم بجد ​




*ميرسي يا ميرنا ياعسولة* :smil16:


fadisss قال:


> اكثر من رائع الرب يبارك فيك


*مشكور يا فادي نورت المنتدى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## ارووجة (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

صور تجنن ميرسي ليكي ياقمر
ربنا يباركك ^_^


----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

*تسلم ايدك يا فراشه *
*رررررررررروعه*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*



ارووجة قال:


> صور تجنن ميرسي ليكي ياقمر
> ربنا يباركك ^_^


*ميرسي حبيبتي اروجة*​


mero_engel قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا فراشه *
> 
> *رررررررررروعه*
> 
> *ميرسي يا قمر*​




*الله يسلمك حبيبتي*

*بس اوعي تفتكري اني عملاهم انا ناقلاهم بس :08:*​


----------



## شرين (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

حلو كتير ... مشكوره...
تقبلي مروري..


----------



## febe (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

صور روعة تسلم ايدج يا فراشة المنتدى​


----------



## K A T Y (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

_*هو انتي عمرك تجيبي حاجة وحشة يا فوشي*_​ 
_*تحفة يا حبيبي تسلم ايدك*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*



شرين قال:


> حلو كتير ... مشكوره...
> تقبلي مروري..


*ميرسي يا شرين حبيبتي*​


febe قال:


> صور روعة تسلم ايدج يا فراشة المنتدى​​​




*الله يسلمك يا احلى فيبي*​


K A T Y قال:


> _*هو انتي عمرك تجيبي حاجة وحشة يا فوشي*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*تحفة يا حبيبي تسلم ايدك*_​




*ميرسي يا كتكوتة يا عسل انتي*

*ربنا يبارككم و كل سنة و انتوا طيبييييييين :t23:*​


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

بصراحة رائعة جدا، بس الأروع الروح الجميلة بين الناس في المنتدى، على فكرة يا فراشة ربما ماتصدقي كلامي بس انا اليوم لقيت ان اسمي في المنتدى اضيف له جنبه صليب بس علامة واحدة وكنت امبارح مفكر ان العلامات الصليب اللي جنب اسمك انت اللي مختاراها، بس يبدو انها علامة على النشاط أو درجة يعني في العضوية. صدقيني فرحت جدا لما لقيت فيه علامة الصليب جنب اسمي رغم اني كنت ما حبش مجرد شكل الصليب خالص.


----------



## NaNo0o0o (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

حلويييييييييييييييييييين قوى بجد

ميرسي يا قمر

تسلم ايديكي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*



اسحاق الباحث قال:


> بصراحة رائعة جدا، بس الأروع الروح الجميلة بين الناس في المنتدى، على فكرة يا فراشة ربما ماتصدقي كلامي بس انا اليوم لقيت ان اسمي في المنتدى اضيف له جنبه صليب بس علامة واحدة وكنت امبارح مفكر ان العلامات الصليب اللي جنب اسمك انت اللي مختاراها، بس يبدو انها علامة على النشاط أو درجة يعني في العضوية. صدقيني فرحت جدا لما لقيت فيه علامة الصليب جنب اسمي رغم اني كنت ما حبش مجرد شكل الصليب خالص.


*اولآ ميرسي جدا على تعليقك على الصور*
*ثانيا بالفعل احنا في المنتدى اسرة واحدة بنحب بعض و نحترم بعض جدا جدا و انت اصبحت واحد من اسرتنا اسرة منتدى الكنيسة و يشرفنا انضمامك لينا فعلآ*
*ثالثآ كل ما ذودت نشاطك و مشاركاتك في المنتدى يضاف ليك صليب اخر مع تغيير اللقب اللي تحت اسمك للقب احلى و مشجع اكثر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*



NaNo0o0o قال:


> حلويييييييييييييييييييين قوى بجد
> 
> ميرسي يا قمر
> 
> تسلم ايديكي


*ميرسي يا نانو حبيبتني نورتي الموضوووووووع :ura1:*​


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

المشكلة ان فيه قيود كتيرة مقيداني وأولها التردد للأسف


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

*اكسر القيود بالصلاة لان القيود دي حاططهالك الشيطان علشان يعرقلك عن الوصول للايمان الصحيح و الحياة الأبدية*


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

معذرة بس كده يا فراشة بتكلميني كأني أنا انت، يعني انت ما عندك رواسب أو حاجات تشدك في اتجاه آخر، طيب انا حتى ما عرفش ازاي تكون الصلاة اصلا.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*




> معذرة بس كده يا فراشة بتكلميني كأني أنا انت،


مفهمتش قصدك من الجملة دي


> يعني انت ما عندك رواسب أو حاجات تشدك في اتجاه آخر،


عندي طبعا بس بصلي و بتغلب عليها


> طيب انا حتى ما عرفش ازاي تكون الصلاة اصلا.


خد الصلاة دي انقلها و خليها معاك و اقراها كتيرواحنا المسيحيين من واحنا اطفال 3 و 4 سنين حافظينها 
الصلاة الربانية :
أبانا الـذي في
السمـاوات.. لـيتــقدس 
إسمك.. ليأتي ملكوتك.. لــتكن
مشيئتــك.. كما في السـماء كذلك على 
الأرض.. خبزنا كفافنا.. أعطينا اليوم وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا 
كــمـــــا نغـفر نحن أيضــــاً للـذين يســــيئون
إلينا .... ولا تدخـــــلنا في تجربة لكن 
نجــــنا من الشـــرير بالمسيح 
يســـــــــــ :new5: ـــــــــــوع
ربنا.. لأن لك الملك
والقوة والمجد
إلى الأبد
آمـين 
​


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

أقصد ان ثقافتك كلها مسيحية وانك ولدت مسيحية


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

آسف بجد اذا كانت الجملة غامضة أو فهمتيها على نحو غير جيد، هي فعلا لما قريتها تاني لقيتها كانت غير مفهومة. 
شكرا كتير ببدأ من الليلة اصليها


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

*اة معلش انا بس اقصد صلي لربنا انة يبعد عنك التردد دا و يوريك طريق النور و الحق*

*وعموما صلي الصلاة اللي  ادتهالك دي بس من قلبك طبعا مش ترديد كلمات و بس*

*و ربنا هايتمجد معاك*


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

يا رب جنبني هذه الكأس لا كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت
دي برده عجبتني جدا، لأن فيه مواقف الانسان بيكون مش عارف هو عايز ايه. 
ولا ايه رأيك؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*



اسحاق الباحث قال:


> يا رب جنبني هذه الكأس لا كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت
> دي برده عجبتني جدا، لأن فيه مواقف الانسان بيكون مش عارف هو عايز ايه.
> ولا ايه رأيك؟


*جميلة جدا جدا يا اسحاق*
*او ممكن تقول*
*دبر حياتي كما يليق و لتكن مشيئتك يارب لا مشيئتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

تعرفي انا شفت امبارح في الحلم ثعبان، بس كان شكله غريب، حتى انا في الحلم ما أدركتوش على انه تعبان، لكن سمعت في الحلم انه حيه، انا عارف ان الحية او الأفعى كلها أنواع من التعابين. بس ده اللي حصل، وياريت تكوني مصدقاني. لان فيه واحد على موقع تاني كان مكذبني في كل شيء وزهقت منه وتركت الموقع. كان مفكرني عايز اضله او اني بخدعه.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور مسيحية حلوة بالجليتر*

*ولية مش هاصدقك و انت تكذب لية *

*انا مصدقاك و الحية دي اللي بقلك علية ابليس اللي مخليك متردد *

*صدقني بالصلاة اللي ادتهالك دي هاتبعد عنك كل شر بس صلي من قلبك*

*وآمن ان الرب يسوع المسيح معاك و اقرى الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد بالبداية*


----------

